# Miami Valley Orchid Society Show and Sale Feb. 17 & 18



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 19, 2007)

February 17 & 18, 10am-4pm

Cox Arboretum
6733 Springboro Pike
Miamisburg, Ohio

If you're in the area, stop by and say hello to the young guy with the short red hair and goatee. I'll either be hung over or running on no sleep so it should be interesting and entertaining like it is every year  

Jon


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 19, 2007)

And don't forget to say hello to a slightly older and taller guy than Jon with a very long pony-tail, still brown hair not gray.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> February 17 & 18, 10am-4pm
> 
> Cox Arboretum
> 6733 Springboro Pike
> Miamisburg, Ohio


:rollhappy: Miami..OHIO!!! Oh you had me going for a minute there.


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

I wanna go! Wahhh!!!! Your shows are always so nice out there!


----------



## bwester (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll be there. oh wait, I forgot, I don't travel north of the mason-dixon line....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2007)

That's pretty funny; I try not to travel below the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## TADD (Jan 19, 2007)

MIAMI-SBURG Not Miami of Ohio! Wish I could attend gentlemen! There is no place greater than the southern states!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 19, 2007)

That's right, near Dayton: the L.A. of the mid west 

Jon


----------



## TADD (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey now.... I love Dayton, in fact I am planning a trip for this summer to see my relatives in Huber -tucky....


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

Ohio is in the south?


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

TADD said:


> Hey now.... I love Dayton, in fact I am planning a trip for this summer to see my relatives in Huber -tucky....



Hey, Tadd! When you coming up to Attleboro, huh?


----------



## TADD (Jan 19, 2007)

Parts of it still are..... oke:


----------



## TADD (Jan 19, 2007)

I need to get up there tooo.... To see my sis!


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

TADD said:


> I need to get up there tooo.... So see my sis!



and ME!


----------



## TADD (Jan 19, 2007)

But of course....


----------

